# Whohooo!!! She molted successfully into sub adulthood!!



## sk8erkho (Feb 24, 2009)

I was wondering why it was taking this little one so long to molt when all the others had molted twice already. The today i moved her into one of those long butterfly net cages and now she is just about done. The tank I had her in prior was a 15 gal tank with vines and i though maybe shes a bit tight in there how about giving her more headroom!!! And ba-da-bing, she's good to go!!! Very cool!!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 24, 2009)

good thing for you!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Feb 24, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 24, 2009)

Good job! You know, I wonder if they can "put off" molting (maybe at least a little bit) until they find a suitable place or room. Glad she molted well for you finally.


----------



## Anleoflippy (Feb 25, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Good job! You know, I wonder if they can "put off" molting (maybe at least a little bit) until they find a suitable place or room. Glad she molted well for you finally.


I was thinking the same thing.

Anyways, congratz...


----------



## Dinora (Feb 25, 2009)

sk8erkho said:


> And ba-da-bing, she's good to go!!! Very cool!!!!


Schweet!!!

Gratz!


----------



## robelgado (Feb 25, 2009)

Awesome, what species was it?


----------

